# Biotracking results are in...



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Yippee :leap: I just got the results today and two of my three does are preggers. This is my first year with goats and I had to take them to bucks this year so it's a huge deal for me. I was really worried I wouldn't be able to do it without renting a buck. I bought a doppler ultrasound thingy and I got heartones on these does a few days ago so I was pretty confident until this morning when one of them started to act like she was in heat. I took her to the buck this morning the buck said "nope" not in heat. AND my third doe had a successful driveway breeding yesterday so I'll be sending her blood off next month. Looks like kids in May and June


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat! Glad 2 are bred and hopefully soon three.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks FSS. I have no doubts about the third doe. She was climbing all over the buck and doing the nasty tongue thing while he was trying to introduce himself. He bred her twice. I'll still send the bloodwork in though. Now maybe they'll get back to making milk.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

:leap: :stars: :wahoo: Yep, the Togg is preggers too! Wow, this went much better than I thought it would. Maybe I don't need a buck after all. Now the hard part... waiting.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to hear! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!! I don't have a buck either..but I bought a bred doe who just kidded, and I have two more due this week. My 4th doe may or may not be bred..the buck stayed here 2 weeks.. And she should be, but I'm still waiting for "signs" of babies.. It's such a relief to find out it all worked!!!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Congrats!! I don't have a buck either..but I bought a bred doe who just kidded, and I have two more due this week. My 4th doe may or may not be bred..the buck stayed here 2 weeks.. And she should be, but I'm still waiting for "signs" of babies.. It's such a relief to find out it all worked!!!


Congrats! How exciting. Hope you get lots of healthy kids!

I've seriously considered buying a pregnant doe just so I'll have milk in the spring. I'm really dreading the upcoming dry spell (when my last doe dries up and a month after the pregnant does kid and I can start milking again). Goats milk is $14/gallon here so I could either A) go without B) pay $280 for 20 gallons of milk (plus the gas to drive out to the dairy) or C) Buy a pregnant doe for $250 who will kid in March and (if all goes well) will give me a gallon a day. Tough decision :chin: .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I say buy a doe!! lol!! No but really CONGRATS!!! So happy they are bred for you! Thinking pink!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the pregers girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...


----------

